# BBQ



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Every great camping trip involve BBQ's. I have a portable propane BBQ with an external tank...One more thing to pack and lug around







.

I starting looking around to simplify things a bit. This is what I came up with.

Buy a Y quick propane disconnect fitting an a 10' hose with a quick disconnect, and attached the other end directly to the BBQ. You can eliminate the regulator from the BBQ because the quick disconnect by the external cook center is already regulated.

The idea is to plug the Y-disconnect into the trailer fitting which is below the cook center. Plug the stove into one side of the Y fitting and the other side to the 10' hose which is connected to your BBQ.

This way you grill some serious ribs and boil corn at the same time outside.









The parts can be purchased at any local propane supplier. Note the fittings are not cheap. The Y fitting cost about $40 Cnd and the hose another $35. On the plus side it saves hauling another propane tank.

Before I try this setup, has anyone done some similar??? The propane supplier told me that he gets this type of request a couple times a season.

Thor


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the idea. I have been wondering for a while how to do this, but havent got around to doing it. What store did you get the y from?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Back with my Kiwi and having 2 20lbs tanks I didn't mind, but having dual 30s now I really like this idea.

The only question I would have is: Is the host that feeds the outside stove high pressure or low pressure? If its low pressure as some other campers are that might not work. Beyond that I like this mod!


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Thor,

I'm confused (this is not a big surprise), if you remove the regulator from the BBQ and have a direct line to the Y, how do you control the flow of propane to the burners on the BBQ?

Ahhh, maybe I just thought of the answer. Are you using a BBQ that has a regulator on the bottle plus additional control knobs on the grill itself? Maybe that's what I'd have to go to. I've got a $20 Walmart-Special grill that has a regulator with a knob right on it...

Chet.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi guys, The LPG presure should be the same at all aplainces. The regulator at the bottles reduces high presure gas to regulated LPG gas(11-13 inches of water) to the main feeder pipe. The only problem you may have when splitting at the outside quick connect is volume, you may have to run BBQ or stove seperatly, you will know as soon as you fire up both units if it will support the two. I think it will work







, keep on posting Kirk


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I just confirmation from the Propane guys that there is no issue with pressure. The fittings & hose can be purchased at Superior Propane ltd. The note is that BBQ have different fittings and set-ups.

If the BBQ comes with a regulator, then all you need is the adaptor that is identical to the regular. If there is no regulator and you are using the small bottles and screw type fitting will work.

I am now looking for a good portable BBQ, large enough for a family of 5.
Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thor


----------



## Milluhz (Mar 14, 2004)

I bought the "Q" from Weber. Here is the link

Q

I have a family of 4 and always have room left over. I have been looking for a way to splice into the stove connection so i didn't need to carry propane. We but the small lantern canisters of propane, about 88cents at WalMart. 1 of those lasts about 4-5 cooking experiences. I also bought the duffel bag for this grill. I just slide it in one of the doors when I leave and pull it out when I arrive. Easy to clean, even cooking...Very pleased.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea...
I wish that outdoor stove had a hotter flame. Takes a long time to boil the coffee!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Great feedback, Thanks. I will look at the Weber BBQ and the bag is a great idea.

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Has anyone used one of those gizmos to refill the small propane bottles? I like their easy of use, but hate to fill the landfills and of course the cost too.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

On the 2004 28frls there is a Quick connect fitting allready setup under the stove on the outside. sunny


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

I have the small Weber BBQ with removable legs and bought a 10ft hose and quick disconnect (similar to the one on the stove). The Y adapter is an interesting idea but I haven't really had the need to use both yet. It sure beats carrying an extra tank around.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

....also I use an old Hockey Bag for the BBQ, legs and hose and it goes under the Queen bed when travelling. (Yes, I am Canadian







)


----------



## kimacobb (Apr 4, 2004)

martybeech,

where did you get your 10ft hose and how much was it?

Kim


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I spent $179 on the Weber Q after cursing every other portable grill I've ever used.

I like the Q better than any full size grill I've ever owned. It's great. I highly recommend it.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

A friend of mine had a hose made at propane store made with connections to use the quick connect that is for the stove to his portable grill and it works fine, cost $35 for 15 ft. As stated earlier camper appliances are low pressure but small grills dont seem to mind it and work fine.
We did have a problem when we tried to run a turkey fryer







. Our next mod will be to run it off the main tanks before the regulator to the camper using a T. so the turkey fryer can have high pressure while the rest of the camper can be low pressure.
This option is probly not for most but he really wants to be able to fry a turkey/or boil some crab legs when he camps








I think the outside stove should have been a portable grill with the same kinda hose connection. Then you would have a BBQ grill for out side and a stove inside.


----------



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

We use a 'Porta Chef' by Broil Mate, 20000 BTU tube burner and removeable legs. Because we don't always grill right next to the trailer, I use a 10lb bottle.

Pat


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I use an extension hose i picked up at a hardware store that has one end to screw into the tt propane tank and the other end screws in where the propane bottle goes. As only one bottle is needed for the tt and you eliminate the low preasure problem. I also have the webber Q its a great barbque.

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Thanks everyone. The way I went was with a 15' hose and a Y fitting from the main tanks up front. I use the the BBQ built in regular and no extra tank.

The BBQ I went with is the Coleman Sportman Gas grill with stand. ($179). The BBQ is pretty good. I saw a fellow RV'er with one and they were extremely pleased with it. It comes with different grills so you can BBQ and fry eggs at the same time. The BBQ is filled with Water so no flare ups and cleaning is a breeze.

I will give the BBQ a good work out next week when we go on our big 10 day trip.

Thor


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a 'T' connector that goes between the requlator and the propane bottle. Then a hose attaches to this via a screw on fitting. The fitting on the T looks like what's on the top of a 1 pound propane bottle. The hose has a male and female end. Female end goes on the T connector. Male end gets attached to an adapter that will convert from a 1 pound fitting to a male new style standard propane conector. The standard fitting allow it to be hooked to the stanadard propane bottle connection on the grill with no modifications to the grill. I have a 10ft hose sothe entire thing can be hooked up and the cover put back on and the grill moved a reasonable distance from the bottles and the camper. I don't camp enough when its cold to even put a dent in my first 30lbs bottle yet let alone the second one.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Total cost for the hose and t fitting approx $60cnd.

Thor

PS Happy 4th of July


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> I spent $179 on the Weber Q after cursing every other portable grill I've ever used.
> 
> I like the Q better than any full size grill I've ever owned. It's great. I highly recommend it.


Nice grill ... I second the motion! We just purchased one also. I use a FlameSaver 20# cylinder (has a built-in reserve) and a adapter hose between the bottle and the grill.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Update on the BBQ







. Just love it. Worked extremely well

I bought a Coleman Road Trip Grill from Dic's for $149 (they were on sale for July 4th). I bought an extra grill surface and the carrier bag for an extra $36.
The BBQ comes with its own stand. No hot BBQ on the picnic table around the kids

The t fitting or Y fitting is made by Marshalls and is mounted directly to the tanks. The fitting stays there. The hose attaches to the fitting and the BBQ (12' - 15' hose is what I recommend) Set time is less than a minute

I was able to BBQ meat and make pancakes







Kids were happy.

The next addition is a fitting to allow me to connect to the side of the TT. Saw an Outbacker with one. (Made by Marshalls--it is only a couple of bucks)

Overall extremely happy with the set-up and storage


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I would like one of those fittings too. Let me know where you find it.

Jim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim

Found the propane fittings for anything.

Propane Fittings

Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to give everyone an update. I have finally BBQ utilizing the low pressure disconnect located at the side of the trailer.









All I did was go to the local propane supplier. (Found one that actually had fittings) and had a hose made up with a quick disconnect on one end and the mating end for my BBQ on the other. Total cost just under $20. (read the fine printing on the quick connect; apparently there are 4 differrent ones)

I simply removed the BBQ regulator and it works.







Both the TT and BBQ utilize 11" of water for pressure. I no longer have to remove the cover to access the high pressure connect.









Next step is to T the low pressure and add another quick connect fitting so I can cook Ribs and corn at the same time. Found out that this step should be done by someone in the business.

Thor


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

Thor;
I asked my dealer, ( Camping in Style) they say i need high pressure, they sell a t/fitting that runs off the tank for $103cdn. w/ 16' hose.
I've called several propane dealers they tell me to try BBQ specialty stores. The BBQ guys tell to call the propane guys. I feel like a human pinball
I'm really interested in your Road trip Grill. I found out that Canadian Tire has the Coleman rights in Canada - The don't sell it and they say they can't get it.
I would like to see one and touch it before spending the $250+ on it.

Paul


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> I spent $179 on the Weber Q after cursing every other portable grill I've ever used.
> 
> I like the Q better than any full size grill I've ever owned. It's great. I highly recommend it.


Ditto! ... that is what Don got for Fathers Day









The rolling duffle is very nice also we keep it that and nothing gets dirty fits right under the queen bed


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just ordered my Q, with the stand. Should have it tomorrow or Thursday, and I can't wait. I have a Weber Genesis Grill at home, and it is the best I have ever used. I didn't get the bag. I will probably just transport the grill in the back of the truck for now.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Snowman

Camping in Style is my dealer as well which means we are locals







.

The Dealer sells the connections for the high pressure end and sell it for a huge mark-up. They also have a source for any propane fitting comb you wish. They charge big $$$. Since I do not print $$, I needed to find a cheaper source.









The BBQ at CT is $250 plus tax. I bought mine at Dic's in the US when I was visiting friends. $149 US (NO GST) and it included an extra grill which is normally $20. They also had the carry bag on sale for $36. The the current exchange rate at around 75 cents to the dollar makes it worth while if you are camping anyway. Dic's also has a website and will ship to your home. I am not sure of cost or duty.

I believe I saw a Dic's in Watertown which is about 1hrs drive from Kingston. I bought my BBQ in Solvay which is about 1hrs drive south of Watertown.

I also went to Cisco Propane. The range for fittings are around $4 - $40 and they can get any length of hose you wish. Low pressure fittings are alot cheaper. They get them from a supplier in TO. I have not out their supplier, but I have found a few places in the GTA.

The next step is to "T" the low presure side and add a 2nd quick connect. I found a guy thru work who is certified and will do it for a couple bucks. I spoke to him and he said that the changing of the fittings will only take a few minutes and then just a bit time more to presure and leak test the new connections. I have found all the fittings, however; it I am looking for a cheaper source for the quick connect ($35) .

Once completed I will post some pics and sources for all the fittings and parts. The big question which has to be answered is....Is there enough flow to supply the BBQ, Stove and fridge if you are dry camping? I guess there is only one way to find out.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Pics I promised.

Fitting allows me to connect to the quick connect located at the side of the TT and to a std extension hose for BBQ.

Works like a charm


















Thor


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Thor,

I just saw the same type of connector at our Lowe's it was $4 something. And they had a few more different types.

Someone stole your creativity









Nice job though


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta find a Lowe's in Canada









Thor


----------

